# The Glorious Return of the Sisters Rumours



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, the last few seconds of this video are the only thing we have so far, BUT STILL.

If it's a joke, it's a very cruel one, but for the moment, my reaction can be summarized as


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just hope that isn't them taking a jab at the rumour mill, who as a whole seem to say 'plastic sisters' every month regarding any vague rumour that comes up.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I shall throw salt at these rumors until there are pictures or some other release info provided.

They did say however that these were still a few months out. So perhaps a December/January release?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Point of note, Sisters range down to 22 items, was 27 earlier this year when I was being alarmist about THAT. Not entirely sure what went bye-bye.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

20 now. The bolter sisters (in 3 and 10) went bye-bye. Looks like they're just selling the last stock of what remains now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Latest rumour on BoLS is that Sisters will feature in the new starter set for 8th Ed, alongside an unknown xenos race.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Latest rumour on BoLS is that Sisters will feature in the new starter set for 8th Ed, alongside an unknown xenos race.


It must be SQUATS!!!!!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, there's squads again... still in the old metals, still expensive... And as they added a lot of pre-orders to get back to 22 units in the section, I'm now wondering what else they removed. I KNOW the Immolator was gone for ages and is back now, so something's had to go to make place for it...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> Well, there's squads again... still in the old metals, still expensive... And as they added a lot of pre-orders to get back to 22 units in the section, I'm now wondering what else they removed. I KNOW the Immolator was gone for ages and is back now, so something's had to go to make place for it...


I think that might only be for one week. I got an email this morning saying a lot of the Inquisitorial henchman and priest minis, along with some Sororitas stuff was available for a limited time only.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

On the US site there are only 13 items listed under the Adepta Sororitas

St. Celestine - No longer available
Battle Canoness
Sister w/ Heavy Flamer
Jacobus
Penitent Engine
Exorcist
Sister w/ Heavy Bolter
Sister w/ Multi-Melta
Sister w/ Simulacrum Imperialis
Sister Superior w/ Bolter
Sister w/ Storm Bolter
Sister w/ Melta
Sister w/ Flamer

So Sisters Repentia are gone, at least on the US site.

Edit: It looks like you guys (Brits) have full squads still available, the new model, and that's pretty much the only difference.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ 22 items on the Canadian site.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

We're back to 22 in the selection with the newly reconfigured squads, but 

1. The Immolator has made it's return
2. Canoness Veridyan model in all its "we didn't make enough" glory... sold out in like a minute. Srsly GW)
3. Celestine was on Last Chance, now Sold Out.

So it'll drop to 21 soon enough, and 2 of those are a new model and the Immolator (please let that NOT be limited) which presumably take the place of 2 other models. I THINK it's just alternative Superiors this time...

In related news, a Seraphim squad (still in now 15-year-old metal) now costs 85 euros. Now realize that GW looks at sales numbers and then concludes that the Sisters aren't selling well... Idiots.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess this is relevant here despite being a cross-post from the C:IA thread:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Whisky Priest on Faeit 212 said:


> _The rumours coming out of GWHQ suggest that Celestine will be back next year in a forthcoming Black Crusade plotbook - the same kind of thing that has seen the reappearance of Magnus, and potentially other primarchs_
> 
> _Manager of my local store picked it up on his last product training day down at GW towers_


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Having been through the book, it appears that other than removing St. Celestine (and almost all fluff text) basically the only new content are the detachments (I'd probably just do combined arms rather than waste my time with a "for one turn per game" bonus) and battle objectives (gain victory points for having your warlord slain?! Does any other faction have a rule that rewards failure? Does it make any sense at all to say "well, it was a really close fight then I got lucky and he killed my warlord so I won"?). Actual options for the army are down, an existing model most sister players probably own is no longer usable in any way as you can't even run a jump pack Canoness (and haven't been able to for some time). I begin to feel like a smoker - it's theoretically legal to smoke but every year the places you're allowed to do so are constricted just a bit further.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mahavira said:


> Having been through the book, it appears that other than removing St. Celestine (and almost all fluff text) basically the only new content are the detachments (I'd probably just do combined arms rather than waste my time with a "for one turn per game" bonus) and battle objectives (gain victory points for having your warlord slain?! Does any other faction have a rule that rewards failure? Does it make any sense at all to say "well, it was a really close fight then I got lucky and he killed my warlord so I won"?). Actual options for the army are down, an existing model most sister players probably own is no longer usable in any way as you can't even run a jump pack Canoness (and haven't been able to for some time). I begin to feel like a smoker - it's theoretically legal to smoke but every year the places you're allowed to do so are constricted just a bit further.


The VP isn't a reward for you failing, it's to penalise your opponent for killing your warlord. It could actually end up making your warlord a lot more survivable. And as for options missing from the list, they did say from the outset that this is not a replacement for other codexes, just a means to allow players to build thematic Inquisitorial forces. GKs and DW are missing a couple of options from their codexes as well, I believe, so take a deep breath, and calm down.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> they did say from the outset that this is not a replacement for other codexes


To be sure, at first the 40k Fb page did indeed say C:IA replaced the previous digital Codices it represented but it seems now GW has rescinded that comment.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

The product description on the GW webstore (Canadian version) says "A full army list for the Battle Sisters of the Adepta Sororitas". If it was just intended to "add thematic elements" to other armies, I would have expected something more like the GK, DW or AdMech sections, rather than a near complete reproduction of the Adepta Sororitas Codex, complete with Uriah Jacobus (but not Saint Celestine). The only positive possibility suggested by this is creating a physical book for the Sororitas rules that people are likely to own in the event a future supplement comes out with new stuff as with the Tau in Kauyon and Mont'ka, but to be blunt, I'll believe it when I see it, and it's easier to believe they cut Celestine because they're out of her model/were close to out at the time they were preparing the book and have a policy of not having options in codices that they don't produce miniatures for to prevent 3rd parties from stealing their thunder. 

In any event, as the ebook codex doesn't format properly on my computer (something odd about the page length disagrees with my laptop's reading app) I suppose this qualifies as more useful than the ebook dex.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

People will likely still let you use Celestine's eBook version on the table. She outlived a good number of other SCs as it was. And she may be back later, it would be thematically appropriate 

And note, while she TOO isn't in the book, Canoness Veridyan is a replacement SC. And one I'm inclined to call as OP for her price. A mere 20 points on top of the normal one, comes with a power weapon (normally 15pts) and gives *every Adepta Sororitas unit* in 12" Precision. 

Those are some nice weapons you tucked in the back of your squad, would be a shame if something were to _happen_ to them...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## earth127 (Nov 19, 2016)

They also pretty much hinted at sister and black templar stuff in their latest video.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Our Faith has been rewarded!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just in case you thought Celestine was out k:

At first I thought it was something Sanguinary Guard related when I saw these pics on my phone. Very interesting developments at the Cadian Gate!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I just got linked this. Definitely seems the End Times is a-comming. Fall of Cadia.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Yet again GW will have none of our rumour mongering.

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2016/12/20/gathering-storm-first-look/


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

😂😂😂


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That Magos is absolutely stunning, I want him!

The rest... pretty but I hate the Sisters of Battle and have ever since one of those up-jumped bitches called Space Marines "abhuman scum", and every appearance they've had in Black Library since has only solidified my opinion of them. So not interested in their figures or lore, unless said lore involves Space Marines killing them.


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not been keeping up with this, but should we expect plastic battle sisters?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Not been keeping up with this, but should we expect plastic battle sisters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes. Along with another massive CSM release, including plastic Abbadon.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yes. Along with another massive CSM release, including plastic Abbadon.












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Not been keeping up with this, but should we expect plastic battle sisters?


Not yet. None of the pictures we've seen so far include normal Sisters, the back picture of the book they showed seemed to still be the old metals (hard to properly make out though)... While it's probably time to start properly saving, we may only get Celestine and the Gemini in this release. 

Yes, that'd be sorta lame compared to, for example, the giant update the Thousand Sons got. But we're sharing with the Mechanicus, Black Templar, and Inquisition it appears... Still very hopeful we'll finally get them, but I'm going to take a wait-and-see approach myself.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yes. Along with another massive CSM release, including plastic Abbadon.


Do we have more than that he's on the cover of the Cadia campaign book to go on? I mean, that's pretty solid as far as I'm concerned. Everyone featured on a cover has a fancy plastic model (BA was released way out of wack but hey, that's BA for ya).


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


>


What's so funny about that? Considering the number of new sculpts for old characters we've in
recent times, it's highly plausible that the biggest bad guy of them all would get one.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What's so funny about that? Considering the number of new sculpts for old characters we've in
> recent times, it's highly plausible that the biggest bad guy of them all would get one.


New chaos? New Abaddon? New PLASTIC sisters of battle? This is a mad world.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So just tossing this out there:
1. I WANT.
2. Imperial Agents is akin to the Sisters equiv of Khorne Daemonkin. The initial FB message was contradicted by emails from Customer Service. It's an alternate means of playing the army, but not the only way.
2. I REALLY WANT THIS RELEASE. 
3. Why aren't there more rumors/leaks already?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dammit I had just quit 40k for like 6 months now and was starting to get decent at X-wing and now I see this and want to start 40k all over again. Curse you GW for your awesome looking sister of battle models.


----------



## Cleric (Jan 1, 2015)

By the Emperor's name.. we shall return in a vengeance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

/u/Sangiunius on Reddit quotes a source that says no new Sisters kits or books for at least 5 months (excluding Celestine).

Interesting in my opinion since usually we're being told something is "only X away" instead of "at least X away".


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Got caught up on my rumors a bit and here you guys go, a complete nicking careful procurement of my round up from the rumors section:

From Warhamms-77 on Dakka:


> In the Fall of Cadia book are two new detachments for the Imperium - quoting from the english WD one is for 'combined forces of the Imperium' and the other 'combined forces of the Adeptus Mechanicus'. Plus a formation called Triumvirate for the three new character models. There are new 'relics and arcana for the Ecclesiarchy, and the Adeptus Mechanicus respectively', 'Inquisition Tactical Objectives', the d66 'Empyric Storm chart' and 4 Echo of war missions. EDIT: I stand corrected, the battle report says new formations for Chaos but the actual book preview doesnt...
> 
> Echoes of War missions:
> 
> ...


So no new individual armies, just combined ones. But Sisters and the Mechanicus are seeing some toys finally in the form of new relics. Yay?

RedS8n on Dakka:


> Inquisitor has access to telepathy school --and also has "Aura of Oppression"
> 
> Cawl uses a war hymn to give vehicles in 12" of him a 5++ save.
> 
> ...


Petre translated a Spanish site for this one:


> Receive information from the next pre - order Games Workshop will launch soon: all hope Fall of Cadia, the first book of the Gathering Storm collection. It is a hardcover book of 136 pages in Castilian with a narrative campaign. It has a price of 40 €. Triumvirate presents the Imperium - Celestine the Living Saint, Archmagos Dominus Belisarius Cawl and Katarinya Greyfax the Ordo Inquisitor Hereticus. This book tells the story of how Abaddon the Despoiler deals a severe blow to the Empire with his attack on the planet Cadia. The book contains:
> Complete rules for the Inquisitor Greyfax, Belisarius Cawl and Celestine.
> Triumvirate Imperium - training to use these three characters together in one game.
> Six new Relics for Ecclesiarchy and six Mechanicum Arcana objects, which can be used by the forces of the Adept Sororitas and Cults Mechanicum.
> ...


----------

